# Travis's Home Town Tour of PERTH (BW warning)



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok so I have been mentioning that i would do another photo walk of Perth and yesterday i finally did it. I decided to focus on West Perth, because it is part of the city that doesn’t get much focuses because it is seperated to the CBD by the Freeway, but anyway on with the pics...

Many of you have seen the panorama of perth from this angle but you probably didn’t realise they were taken in two halfs about 10m away for each half as there is a tree in the bloody way



where i got on the bus (Gooseberry Hill) and where i got off (near King St, Perth)



now for the walk...







































Part two,





























part three and final...















































i sure hope you enjoyed all of them, and got to know your own city more... Travis.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pictures! I love Perth. It looks great. Love the shots.

I think you had your camera on the wrong setting for that last pic, though. You can't really see anything.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice city, most streets look a bit sterile though


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

MNiemann said:


> Great pictures! I love Perth. It looks great. Love the shots.
> 
> *I think you had your camera on the wrong setting for that last pic, though. You can't really see anything.*


the sun was/had set and i didn't have a tri-pod so i had to try and hold the camera really still in sunset mode...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Travis, well done!! :applause:
I was hoping you would do this! Keep posting more! :cheers:


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

the latest...

i have decided to take up a new project which will last atleast 5 years for it to be worth whiled. it will involvve me getting to six locations, (Mt Lawlet Traino, Claisebrook traino, narrows, south perth, kings park and leedervile traino and taking a photo from the exact same location with the exact same image on the screen twice a week, (prob monday and wednesday) and then making them into a time lapsed image as the city grows...

so from here




and here


and here








and here




and here










and here as well

[/QUOTE]

Mt Lawley



Claisebrook, indicating for people, what side to traverse on.


lots of trains...











and who likes buses, if you really do go to the Vic Park transfer station and you can see 6 buses waiting at the lights to leave the transfer station, pretty cool


big panorama


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The pics are really amazing! :cheers: :yes: Nice work you have done! kay:


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

frmo yesterday


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

i was in a fun run today, up the tallest tower in perth, and this is the result, we weren't allowed near the edge unfortunatley, so not much of the city is viewable

Atop of, Perth's tallest

these were later in the day and night



docker said:


> Perth Rising Up
> 
> 
> Night shots of my city


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

*Part 1 Walk To Subiaco*

to start off with, the canyon on St Georges Tce, viewed when moving away from the CBD, towards parliment house


an attempt at creating some density in perth, from the Malcolm street bridge over the mitchell freeway


just something i happened to spot on the way to subi


a little bit of heritage


a feature which is no longer constructed in perth,


some old and new on Hay St near the West End


Colin St intersection with Hay Street, and the streetscape of Hay St


Hay St runs from East Perth near the WACA, out past Subiaco near Underwood Ave, and it encompasses a lot of shops


i was attempting to show the water feature in the window, but instead got a reflection of me 


looking back at the food hall in West Perth


My MECCA, this means I am almost in Subiaco


a little hide out, from the world


Thomas St, the boundary of the suburb of West Perth, and the City of Perth, meaning i am now entering Subiaco, meaning time for the next post


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

*Part 2 Walk Down Hay St*

a rather nice entry statment by Subicao, with this rather antique on show for visitors


and again


Princess Margaret Hospital for Children, mainly just the carpark in the foreground


there is huge potential in this area for greater density, with so many one level blocks


the home of foxtel in WA


an old electrical sub station, would be rather important with oour current gas shortage, which means we are a bit short on electricity and warmth


we love our signs in WA, infact Charles Landry said they are one of the many things which is bad about Perth, including that we always say no


The Vic, a favourite watering hole, for sports lovers before and after a game at Subiaco Oval


of course, considering you are in Subiaco, everywhere you go, you can see Subiaco Oval, down a lane way


an interesting facade, probably one of the new buildings in Subiaco since the Redevelopment, led by the Subiaco Redevelopment Authuority


some nice intracies and there’s subi over the top


another one of the many watering holes


uh, there it is again


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

*Part 3 Main Strip, Rokeby Rd*

an old door on an antiques store


who said carparks can't be architecturally interesting?


there's the new nova radio station in the background, subiaco is home to each of 93.7 (nova) 92.9 and 94.5


somehting for the lower class, who are abundent in Subiaco


the majestic Regal Theatre which has been under threat recently


the main strip in subiaco, Rokeby Rd


a favourite dining place for perth residents in general, one of the reasons why subiaco is considered such a well sort after suburb of perth


one of the many historic buildings in Subiaco from before the redevelopment stages


obviously really old, seeing how it is from 1905


looks like coles have tried to be a littlw bit architecturaly inspiring with a roof feature


the names sake of the thread, on a street sign


a bit of old and new, with the old urnings and verandah but new with the concrete wall


an interesting house, and now time to walk back to subi centro and part 4


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

*Part 4 The Back Streets*

a little bit of greenery half way down Rokeby Rd, near the primary school, which may be used as a weekend market


lookng back up rokeby road


a rather contetious issue in the WA forum, but i like it


someone doing the washing where ever possible


a quite place to sit down, looking back at rokeby rd


quite a few side alley ways in subiaco, because of the old nature of the suburb, as the buildings show


one of the few remaining inner city cinemas, because they are all being closed and getting replaced by the mega cinemas in the suburban malls hno:


this one is run by ACE, thank you ACE, now hoyts or greater union open one in the CBD


the tunnel opening for the fremantle train line before it pulls into subiaco station, where the majority of the redevelopment happened, the sinking of the line was a major enabler for the redevelopment


King Edward Memorial Hospital, which is the major womens hospital, and as you can see it is really old and historic


as this building shows it has had several upgrades over the years, leaving a variety of eras of buildings on site


a cycleway, something perth does rather well, but of course we coould always use more


and a train at Daglish Station, i missed this one so i had to wait 16 mins for the next, the one i caught was only two cars and was packed, thanks to the majority of cars being used on the mandurah/joondalup lines



i hope you enjoyed, and i shall have to go back soon, so i can make part 5 which would feature the town centre and the train station precienct where the urban regeneration occured

:banana::cheers:


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

i took this today, do we like it?


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

this is the view you will get from Dalkieth, by me



docker said:


> yes i know it's huge, also from sunday


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

i will get this to the second page soon, so you no longer have to look at the same photos from 6 months ago at the start hno:


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

ok, new wednesday, new photo update


and a new angle for the city


you probably wouldn't believe my suprise when i stumbled apon this little anomoly today, i thought about adding it to the Hidden Treasure's challenge (in the wa section) but didn't think the photo gave it enough credit... i mean it seemed so melbourne, what other streets in perth have parking in the middle? could be perfect for a tram-line


the busiest stretch of road west of Melbourne...


looking up at kings park and the clouds above, well you can't really see kings park


another little treasure i found in the parkland of the interchange...


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

i took these yesterday before i got called into work because someone else didn't show up.

Bell Tower




Shapes and White



The House




Victoria Park Colours


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

by me yesterday 

RED WALL


----------

